# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Agro Rural dotará de triciclos y embarcaciones con motor para transportar productos de la selva

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Plan piloto será puesto en marcha en Loreto y Ucayali*  ** *Programa Agro Rural entregará triciclos y botes a motor* *para transportar productos de la selva*  *Lima, dic. 04 (ANDINA)-* El Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de Agro Rural, pondrá en marcha un revolucionario proyecto que permitirá dotar de pequeños motores a embarcaciones ligeras y triciclos a los pobladores de las comunidades ribereñas de los ríos amazónicos, para acelerar el facilitar el transporte de productos agropecuarios.  
El director ejecutivo de Agro Rural, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, indicó que ello forma parte de la política sectorial de apoyar a las poblaciones amazónicas en situación de pobreza y extrema pobreza. 
“El objetivo es apoyar a pequeños agricultores, especialmente de las comunidades ribereñas de los ríos amazónicos, para mejorar los procesos de comercialización de sus productos, mejorando y facilitando el transporte hacia los mercados locales”, dijo. 
Esto facilitará el transporte de los productos agrícolas, y al mismo tiempo, mejorará la calidad de vida de estas familias que muchas veces se demoran horas navegando por los ríos, y además, tiene que trasladar la carga en sus espaldas o en acémilas desde las chacras lejanas hasta el borde de los ríos, así como hacia los mercados. 
El primer plan piloto tendrá un costo estimado de 117 mil soles y beneficiará a unas 100 familias con 20 triciclos y 100 ‘peque peque’ (botes) con motores de 8.5 HP a los agricultores de las comunidades de Aucayo y Sinchicuy del río Amazonas, distrito de Indiana, provincia loretana de Maynas. 
Mientras que el segundo plan piloto se desarrollará en la comunidad nativa Ahuaypa – Iparia, en la provincia de Coronel Portillo, Región Loreto. 
Allí, la inversión será de 60 mil 780 soles para la adquisición de 100 motores ‘peque peque’ de 5.5 HP, y unos 20 triciclos, además de cursos de capacitación a los usuarios. 
La ejecución de ambos proyectos piloto se realizará mediante los núcleos ejecutores en cada una de las comunidades elegidas. El proyecto también contempla la extensión por vía fluvial. 
La condición del proyecto es que las familias practiquen una agricultura familiar, y que contribuyan a garantizar la seguridad alimentaria de su familia y la sostenibilidad del proyecto. 
Se requiere que cada comunidad se comprometa a sembrar por lo menos cinco hectáreas de especies forestales, cultivos alternativos (cacao, sacha inchi, palma aceitera) e implementar huertos familiares. 
El proyecto piloto luego se replicará en todas las poblaciones de los ríos amazónicos del país. 
Recientemente, en la ciudad de Pucallpa, el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova, entregó 10 modernos deslizadores para facilitar el transporte del personal de las Direcciones Agrarias de Amazonas, Loreto, Ucayali, San Martín, Huánuco, Pasco, Junín y Madre de Dios.Temas similares: Vendo Motor Petrolero Embarcaciones descargan nuevamente pedidos peruanos en puertos chilenos por congestión en el Callao Minag declara concluida fusión de cuatro entidades con programa Agro Rural Precios de la mayoría de productos del agro se mantienen estables en Lima Abastecimiento de productos del agro es normal en mercados mayoristas de lima

----------

